# UPDATE on Spirit. Kidding Imminent! PHOTOS! Place your bets.



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spirit's udder had been very slowly enlarging over the past few weeks. I have been checking on her daily. Last night her ligaments were very strong. This evening they are completely gone, and her udders have gotten immense in only a couple of days. I have seen no mucous discharge, and she doesn't have a very pronounced "dropped" look in the belly, but the udders and lack of ligs are there. She also has not gone posty in her rear legs and she is eating normally.

I'll post a few photos in a little bit.

UPDATE: Pictures









Don't know of a picture of this helps at this point, but here it is.



















Any bets? I can still feel movement of the kids, so I don't think she'll go tonight. Plus, she is still eating normally/behaving normal as of a half hour ago.

Also, how many kids do you think? She is a Nigerian Dwarf. Just a little bigger than a pygmy, maybe not even any bigger, she is pretty small.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE on Spirit. Kidding Imminent!*

well thats exciting


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE on Spirit. Kidding Imminent!*

How exciting!! :dance: Hope it's soon and it's unassisted. ray:

Keep us updated! :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would say you have a bit more time. Her bag is not tight enough and her rear is not at all loose ans swollen.
I say the 14th of July. :shrug: I am not ever close so manybe she will go a lot sooner then that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks to have a little bit left to go -- but if her ligaments are truly gone and mushy then she could go at any time.

usualy a couple hours before kidding I cant feel kids moving anymore. But that isnt always true - kind of depends on how many kiddos are in there.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll say twins, and she hasn't dropped yet, her udder has gotten bigger but it will get even bigger. Ligs tend to soften usually a week before but her tailhead will be very pronounced when they disappear. I will say she has at minimum a week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... she needs a little more time....her udder isn't real tight yet.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, she went early then, because she has a beautiful little tan/black doeling on the ground as of 12:00 p.m. today (so a half hour ago). I can't tell if there is another one in there. It seems to me like there should be. She has been fussing with the doeling, but seems to have been minimally pushing once ever couple of minutes. The first kid is finally sleeping after having a meal, and now Spirit seems to be pushing once every minute. How long generally between kids? Can't feel anything in the birth canal. I'll post photos once everything is done and over.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

She really did fool us all!

Generally if there is more than one kid the second one is born anywhere between 5-30 minutes from the first, her little pushes could be her contracting to deliver the afterbirth.....which you should see that hanging from her now.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS. I told you I was horrible at guessing. But man, I would never of thought today. 

CONGRATULATIONS. We want pictures.

I would go into her and see if there are more babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

well I'll be darn... :greengrin: ...I can't believe ...that she kidded now....someone pinch me...LOL :doh: :shocked: 

Congrats... :leap: 

If she is contracting... squatting.. as if ....she is trying to urinate and her placenta is hanging ...then she is trying to drop her placenta....and should be done.. :wink:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:ROFL: That right there is why I try not to make predictions!

Congrats!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats! We really do need to see pictures.


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

Can't wait to see those babies...I'm such a sucker for baby goats.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Only one kid. Placenta passed uneventfully. I did the bounce test, and felt in the birth canal to make sure there were no other kids anywhere. I'm glad for one though as it'll be easier to learn with a single baby! Photos:


















(They don't actually live on those rocks. I just took her out and set her there for the photo before putting her back with mom.)










Don't know a name yet. I haven't the slightest clue what to call her really. I'm glad she is not pure white like her mom!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG! She's gorgeous!!!! Congrats again.

Her color looks similar to an Alpine!
The only thing you'll be needing to worry about with a single is that Spirit may need some help with keeping her udder empty...babies tend to nurse one side so look for mom to get engorged on the un used side.


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

What a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

If she has trouble keeping her udders down I'll definitely milk the excess. I've been dying to try some Nig. Dwarf milk. Heard allot of great things about it. Any name ideas? Something about having color... I thought about Twilight at first for some reason, but then I remember that dumb movie came out recently and I hate all the pre-teen obsession going around related to it.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!! :stars: She is pretty!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh she is beautiful! congrats

I am terrible with names.

here are names I have used in the past

Gretchen, Maggie, Tilly, Emily, Molly, Athena, marigold, Jewel, Destiny, Mia, Aspen, Misty, Flicka, Kari, Minute, Cadence, Kitten... 

Out of those I like Destiny and Jewel for your new girl


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH my. Who needs tow when you have one that is so beautiful?

Congratulations.

On the name, I wait until they get a bit of a personality then I go from here, unless I have a theme going.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww...what a sweetheart...she is a real cutie....  ...congrats... :greengrin: 


Boy ...she doesn't like it on the rocks...does she... :help:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

shes cute!!

name that comes to mind is Calypso...


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Calypso is a great name. Its funny though, because that is the name of my blue roan filly, so its already taken. I really like Destiny. I keep calling her my little doll. I don't like the name Doll or Dolly, but if I could come up with a cool name that had something to do with dolls I would probably call her that.

No, she didn't like the rocks. I set her down and she was like, "WHAT IS THIS!!!!?" I snapped the photo and put her in the grass with her mama. Spirit is such a good mama. The only time she seems to not be keeping watch is when baby is in my lap. Then she seems to go take a break and relax. Its nice to know she trusts me, even though she still runs from me when I try to go catch her. Spirit is a very strange duck.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what a gorgeous little one - congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As far as a name goes, and you want a "doll" type name...how about Twinkles? I remember my mom telling me about a baby doll she had as a little girl....in the 50's that was called Twinkles.


Destiny is my niece's name...so I am biased on that one


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> No, she didn't like the rocks. I set her down and she was like, "WHAT IS THIS!!!!?" I snapped the photo and put her in the grass with her mama


 LOL :greengrin:



> Spirit is such a good mama. The only time she seems to not be keeping watch is when baby is in my lap. Then she seems to go take a break and relax. Its nice to know she trusts me, even though she still runs from me when I try to go catch her. Spirit is a very strange duck.


 I'm glad she trusts you ... :hug: ...it is strange.. she runs from you though.... :doh:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

It is strange. When I got her it seemed like she had next to no human handling whatsoever. I spent the first couple of weeks just sitting near her because just being within ten feet of her had her standing at attention and shaking. She finally got used to me, and if you crouch down she will approach and nibble your fingers and be fine with you. But if you come in standing up she runs. I can catch her, and once I catch her she relaxes and enjoys being scratched at the base of her neck. Maybe something traumatic happened to her or she was abused. The people I got her from were WEIRD and SCARY AS HELL. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Animals can tell when they will be loved, I'm glad that you are gaining her trust....Spirit seeing you love on her baby will make that bond even stronger :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! She's a pretty little girl. Kinda reminds me of a pygmy cross. 

CONGRATS!!! :stars: :girl:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a beautiful little doe!!

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am wondering if the buck who bred her was a Nigerian Dwarf or something else... This doesn't seem to be a normal Dwarf color, although it seems they come in all colors of the rainbow. Lol. They had several bucks that were her (the doeling) color. All small and shaped the same as Spirit though, so she wasn't crossed on a full sized goat.

I think I've settled on Twilight as a name. I don't know why, but it won't get out of my head.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She very well could have some pygmy blood in her, the color of the baby, especially her legs reminds me of a medium carmel patterned pygmy....which is just fine as she is just absolutely adorable!

How is Spirits udder? Baby eating from both sides or are you needing to help keep it soft?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Baby is eating from both sides just fine. Sometimes it is a little lopsided, but then later in the day it will be even. 

I have learned that humans are the best jungle gyms, especially if you are half laying down. The goal then seems to be to climb up to the head and try and balance on it. Human hair is also fun to just grab and yank on then run away, just to come back and head butt said human. Lol. And little dogs who are afraid of goats are the best things to terrorize.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: So glad that you are enjoying the antics of a baby goat! There is really nothing that can compare to that


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She does remind me of a pygmy. Her mom is ND but she still looks like a Pygmy cross. 

Here's pic of a caramel pygmy for you to see for reference. 

Enjoy Twilight! She's a cutie!


----------

